# Walking dead gone from sky aaaarrrrrrrrhhhhh



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Downloaded seasons 1-3 finished watching tonight, went to download seasons 4-6 only to find it's expired from the box sets, I hate sky as a company so much. 

Gonz


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Seasons 4 and 5 are on amazon if you have prime


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

When is episode 17 next on?! I've not seen it in fox this week.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ravinder said:


> When is episode 17 next on?! I've not seen it in fox this week.


Episode 16 was the season finale next series is apparently later this year :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Downloaded seasons 1-3 finished watching tonight, went to download seasons 4-6 only to find it's expired from the box sets, I hate sky as a company so much.
> 
> Gonz


I've been caught like that before Gonz so I always check available dates now as it'll tell u when it's available for download to. As long as it's downloaded before that date you'll be fine.

PS I'm with you on your feelings for Sky :lol:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Clancy said:


> Seasons 4 and 5 are on amazon if you have prime


I had Prime on a free trial and didn't think much of it. ( films are a joke). 
I have the full sky sports package with documentarys and stuff so I already pay £100,000 every month!! So I'm not paying out for more TV.

Gonz.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> I had Prime on a free trial and didn't think much of it. ( films are a joke).
> I have the full sky sports package with documentarys and stuff so I already pay £100,000 every month!! So I'm not paying out for more TV.
> 
> Gonz.


:lol: yeah sky's nuts

Amazon's TV thing isn't great but I order loads on amazon so it's sort of a free bonus to my prime membership


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

macca666 said:


> I've been caught like that before Gonz so I always check available dates now as it'll tell u when it's available for download to. As long as it's downloaded before that date you'll be fine.
> 
> PS I'm with you on your feelings for Sky :lol:


Never knew that I will definitely check dates next time, I wish I would have just downloaded the lot now but the kids go loopy when I do coz it slows their gaming computers down!!!

I really want to ring sky up and cancel it but I'm a sport addict and can't live without it, so they have me by the ********.

Gonz.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Know anyone else on sky gonz? 

I've been using my dad's sky go account for the last 4 or 5 years :lol: free sport and movies etc :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a plex subscription. It is 50 ish a year and it's awesome. Totally negated the need to even have tv as its got all latest movies and tv series. 

I won't say too much more as I'm not sure on the legalities side of things and don't want to broadcast it on DW but you need a first stick/TV, smart tv, Apple TV or roku box etc to install the plex app


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

danwel said:


> I have a plex subscription. It is 50 ish a year and it's awesome. Totally negated the need to even have tv as its got all latest movies and tv series.
> 
> I won't say too much more as I'm not sure on the legalities side of things and don't want to broadcast it on DW but you need a first stick/TV, smart tv, Apple TV or roku box etc to install the plex app


I didn't know plex could do that, i thought you had to use your own media (from whatever source you want of course)

Dont forget you need the plex media server constantly running on a pc in order to stream to the clients


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hereisphilly said:


> I didn't know plex could do that, i thought you had to use your own media (from whatever source you want of course)
> 
> Dont forget you need the plex media server constantly running on a pc in order to stream to the clients


I didn't think Plex did that either. Kodi can add streams, etc. I know Plex has channels you can add but I didn't think they were for that.

Either way for media you own Plex is fantastic.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah thats what i thought, I run a dedicated plex server with 8TB of storage for all my movies and tv shows and its perfect. The channels are a waste of time

You can get no end of plugins for Kodi to stream from unknown sources, and as far as I'm aware they are nearly all free, so if you're paying for it, stop!

The plex subscription is for offline device syncing and a few other features


----------



## moochinabout (Mar 7, 2016)

I use kodi for TWD as we now can't get it on BT TV as well. The other solution is showbox and cast it to your tv☺

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I haven't a clue what you guys are talking about???
Do you not pay for a subscription?
I haven't got a smart TV or computer does that mean I'm gucked?

Gonz.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> I haven't a clue what you guys are talking about???
> Do you not pay for a subscription?
> I haven't got a smart TV or computer does that mean I'm gucked?
> 
> Gonz.


Without a PC you might be struggling actually
You can run kodi on an amazon fire TV stick, but to configure it you would need access to a PC

If you had the video files, that again will require something to play on, either a media player, PC, smart TV etc

I'm pretty sure you can buy the series on Google play, but to watch them on a TV you would need a Chromecast (or pc)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The kids have a PlayStation 3 connected to the TV could I do anything with that. I just don't want to pay out any more money while I'm still paying for sky. 

Gonz.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> The kids have a PlayStation 3 connected to the TV could I do anything with that. I just don't want to pay out any more money while I'm still paying for sky.
> 
> Gonz.


PS3s are really picky in what file types they will play, so even if you had the video files, it couldn't play it natively I'm afraid (you can transcode to it, but again that requires a PC)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> I haven't a clue what you guys are talking about???
> Do you not pay for a subscription?
> I haven't got a smart TV or computer does that mean I'm gucked?
> 
> ...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok thanks for all the suggestions, I'm going to look into this a bit more. The kids have these gaming computers and the wife tells me that it's got Windows and stuff so maybe I can use this to help me?
Thanks moochin I will pm you when I understand a bit more. 

Gonz.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I didn't think Plex did that either. Kodi can add streams, etc. I know Plex has channels you can add but I didn't think they were for that.
> 
> Either way for media you own Plex is fantastic.


Basically the payment or subscription is for someone to allow you access to their server and you access whatever they have on it. In this case movies, music, tv shows etc.

You are basically sharing a server in the same way that i could share my server with you although there is nothing on it, hopefully that makes sense


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

danwel said:


> Basically the payment or subscription is for someone to allow you access to their server and you access whatever they have on it. In this case movies, music, tv shows etc.
> 
> You are basically sharing a server in the same way that i could share my server with you although there is nothing on it, hopefully that makes sense


Ah yeah I get it now
Dunno how I'd feel about any old bloke accessing my server, bit if you're the one playing, I guess it's fine

What's the best streaming quality setting you can get it up to?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

